# Dont you hate it when the ball goes where you aim



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

During my last round a developed a slice through the back nine. so by the time igot to the 17th which was a slight dog leg to the left. I tryed to out smart myself and I aimed straight for this very bushy tree which was on the inside of the dog. thoery being that it would slice right and land in the middle of the fairway. So of course what does the ball do? you guessed it, it flew straight into that very thick tree never to be seen again. It just goes to show that you shouldn't try to get to smart with this game.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> During my last round a developed a slice through the back nine. so by the time igot to the 17th which was a slight dog leg to the left. I tryed to out smart myself and I aimed straight for this very bushy tree which was on the inside of the dog. thoery being that it would slice right and land in the middle of the fairway. So of course what does the ball do? you guessed it, it flew straight into that very thick tree never to be seen again. It just goes to show that you shouldn't try to get to smart with this game.


This goes back to some previous shots jabs or ribbing. You can't tame those lost balls found in the woods or water they just have the call of the wild:headbang:. Now close the face of your club more with a nice and easy slow backswing on the downswing stay on plane and smack that sucker with a good follow through and try it again and again until you get it right and you'll probably rise to my level of bad golf


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was actually using brand new balls this time Bob. And as for rising to your bad level of golf you only wish you could play as bad as me...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I was actually using brand new balls this time Bob. And as for rising to your bad level of golf you only wish you could play as bad as me...



Since I'm a member of the paycheck to paycheck caste. I would love to test my lack of skill against your lack of skill, best of 5 alternating countries, now how do we convince the wives, I'm afraid of mine:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the idea how about you tell my wife!!!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I like the idea how about you tell my wife!!!


Ahh...does she throw things, like clubs???


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

no they live in boot of my car most of the time or the shed and she doesn't go in there. Why does your wife throw things?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> no they live in boot of my car most of the time or the shed and she doesn't go in there. Why does your wife throw things?


My lotus blossom...Nah!just my money at Wal Mart


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

now remember what I said about that naughty list bob here proof


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm always on her list for something and have been for a few decades now. OH! I have a great collection of high sulfur coal.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

at least you could stay warm on them cold winters nights


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> at least you could stay warm on them cold winters nights


its -1c for the high and its now starting to drop at 2:45 pm so you're right I'll need that and then some.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats nice and warm I think an electric blank for the bed is in order


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

about now your part of the world is in the high 20 low 30s or am I way off. I'm not talking about my personality


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

we arent meant to be in the 20's to 30's but this weeks been abit cool about 15-20. Bring on a bit more warmth


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> we arent meant to be in the 20's to 30's but this weeks been abit cool about 15-20. Bring on a bit more warmth


Well at least you don't have this nasty white stuff that messes up the roads and covers the courses we are getting a good dusting right now until Saturday evening, here in the states we blame everything about the weather on Canada. Let's see if I can get a rise out of memorex88 in Ontario:cheeky4: I don't think Marco made it to to course last year until mid-June with a bumper crop of Mosquito's and black fly. Nasty buggers!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm staying out of this one I've already cause internation conterversey with my beer comments I'll leave you yanks and canada's to fight that one out.

All I have to say is thank god I don't get any of that white stuff where I live. Also it's snowing in Vegas whats happening there?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I'm staying out of this one I've already cause internation conterversey with my beer comments I'll leave you yanks and canada's to fight that one out.
> 
> All I have to say is thank god I don't get any of that white stuff where I live. Also it's snowing in Vegas whats happening there?


Not to fret over my antagonistic comments to my friends north of the US. my brother lives in Winnepeg so you ought to hear how we blast one another.besides I'm writting President Obama after he takes office to get financing for an army of golfers to invade Australia known as operation Mulligan:headbang:. It does snow in Vagas on rare occasions and this was one them they don't have snow removal equipment so driving and flying were a little dicey.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My kids got over a foot of snow yesterday, but tonight they are supposed to fly out to come to us for the holidays. My daughter told me that as much as the pictures of the kids playing in the snow were cute, they had to be constantly reminded to smile.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Dennis: 
Las Vagas got a foot that is unusual


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

i'll round up to troops so we can send you yanks packing when you make your way over here. thoughit would be money well spent out off the war cheast.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> i'll round up to troops so we can send you yanks packing when you make your way over here. thoughit would be money well spent out off the war cheast.


is this counter attack before or after 72 holes and beer plus food oh yes we must interrogate both domestic and import brews


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

All of the above and t wont be a counter attack we'll be ready and wait to surprise attck you!!!

Opps it wont be a surprise attack now will it...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> All of the above and t wont be a counter attack we'll be ready and wait to surprise attck you!!!
> 
> Opps it wont be a surprise attack now will it...


It will be, if I can get the funds and a passport plus my clubs through Airport security and they make it there.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

ready and waiting


----------

